# Lawrenceville GA WGSD M ID#7441 Pen#116



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very sweet and good with other dogs:
My Internal ID # is 7441
I am a MALE, PEN 116 - Shepherd
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 10-05-2009
FOUND STRAY ; X-LARGE ; FRIENDLY
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

beautiful boy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Awww... it looks like he's smiling!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Please...do not let this big smile go to waste!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He will be coming to White Paws GSD Rescue!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you myoung and White Paws!!!!!!!!!!


----------

